# Compassion Blues. Y'all check out this song "Compassion Blues" I wrote back in



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

*Compassion Blues. Y'all check out this song "Compassion Blues" I wrote back in*

Hope you enjoy it. I wrote this song back on Jan 6th the morning I knew I was going to have to put Widgeon down.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

__ https://www.facebook.com/tommy.daniels.792/posts/10210190073209277


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Yall check out this song "Compassion Blues" I wrote back in Jan. We "The Blue Oak Band" just finished the recording this week. Hope you enjoy it. Please "like" The Blue Oak Band and "share" Compassion Blues on facebook and soundcloud. The message is loud and clear, no one has to suffer alone, and we should all reach out to those who cant seem to break out of the cycle of depression

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Soundcloud doesn't work and I don't do fb so I cannot view your tune.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

__
https://soundcloud.com/user75234700-surfspeck%2Fcompassion-blues


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

It worked.Pretty good tune bud.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

How bout some feedback?


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Anybody?


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I dig it.


----------

